
Show HN: Listen to an NP-Complete Problem - curuinor
https://github.com/howonlee/audible-cos
======
spectramax
Really cool idea, any other uses of converting to sound besides its novelty?
Don't mean offense, just genuinely curious.

~~~
curuinor
Absolutely no use that I've found so far

------
amadeusine
It's funny the sample outputs sound like laundry machines. Have you tried
other portions of the input space so far?

------
chrischen
What does the pi-like symbol on the left mean?

~~~
saagarjha
It’s a capital pi, used to denote a product:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_(mathematics)#Product_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Product_\(mathematics\)#Product_of_sequences)

------
yellow_lead
It sounds solvable in polynomial time. In all seriousness, cool idea!

~~~
curuinor
Number partition, if you present it to someone who isn't familiar with it, is
probably the easiest sounding NP-complete problem. In practice, it's
definitely one of the easiest ones for practical applications. There' a paper
entitled "The Easiest Hard Problem: Number
Partitioning"([https://arxiv.org/pdf/cond-
mat/0310317.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/cond-mat/0310317.pdf)). But it reduces
to subset sum, so it's not easy.

~~~
yellow_lead
Thanks for the link.

